# Animal Passions



## stonebear (Dec 7, 2008)

A 2006 Ch. 4 Documentary.

Zoophilia is something all furs ought to have an informed opinion about.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0847467/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFtCWPwCuxQ


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 7, 2008)

Fucking animals: It's not cool.

Ever.

The End.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 7, 2008)

True, i consider it animal abuse.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 7, 2008)

I really don't care if people are having sex with animals. Sorry to bring down the "yay humans" vibe, but we are also animals and most of the disgust is probably the lovely route cause of most of our intolerances: religion. Disease and abuse are for a more in-depth topic. As for "loving" them in the human sense of love, I think that's illogical because I don't believe animals are capable of comprehending such a thing. One-way street. I treat animals with the same respect that I'd give anyone else and am personally more disgusted with the amount of inept, uninformed and negligent pet owners there are in the world and the way animals are often used as goods: bought as presents and shortly later dumped somewhere to die or to probably live out their existence behind a cage. I'm slightly wary of the whole idea of "pets" and domestication too.

As for the documentary, I didn't find it to be anything special. I watched it when it was on TV here a few years ago but I forgot about it when I woke up the next day.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

O.O im scared now.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2008)

Talvi said:


> I really don't care if people are having sex with animals. Sorry to bring down the "yay humans" vibe, but we are also animals and most of the disgust is probably the lovely route cause of most of our intolerances: religion. Disease and abuse are for a more in-depth topic. As for "loving" them in the human sense of love, I think that's illogical because I don't believe animals are capable of comprehending such a thing. One-way street. I treat animals with the same respect that I'd give anyone else and am personally more disgusted with the amount of inept, uninformed and negligent pet owners there are in the world and the way animals are often used as goods: bought as presents and shortly later dumped somewhere to die or to probably live out their existence behind a cage. I'm slightly wary of the whole idea of "pets" and domestication too.
> 
> As for the documentary, I didn't find it to be anything special. I watched it when it was on TV here a few years ago but I forgot about it when I woke up the next day.



I pretty much agree with this. I saw it on TV at the time, it was a little creepy but I don't really care that much what people do.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2008)

Is that the one where there's a 'couple' who get fucked by the same horse?

I lol'd


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Is that the one where there's a 'couple' who get fucked by the same horse?
> 
> I lol'd


yeah lol


haha part 4, "horses do orgasm.. a mare which orgasms is called a maregasm" wow creative.


----------

